# Help!



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Ok so I've been looking for jobs. Got four interviews (possibly) I haven't got back to them yet. There's an admin type role, not too bad salary 12-15000 a month depending on experience. There's also a nursery teacher and a nursery assistant offer. I know the wage for these is typically very low but does anyone know if nurseries give you free places for your children? I have two children both under normal school age. 

So it's either hope I get higher paid and then get a nanny. Or lower paid but with free childcare? 

I don't want to push my luck too much by asking before I find a little bit out but can't see anything online. (unless I'm useless at searching!) 

Thanks


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> Ok so I've been looking for jobs. Got four interviews (possibly) I haven't got back to them yet. There's an admin type role, not too bad salary 12-15000 a month depending on experience. There's also a nursery teacher and a nursery assistant offer. I know the wage for these is typically very low but does anyone know if nurseries give you free places for your children? I have two children both under normal school age.
> 
> So it's either hope I get higher paid and then get a nanny. Or lower paid but with free childcare?
> 
> ...




Should be fine except if your kids ever go to school and then you'll not have the money to pay for it. 

I'd go for higher paid and get a nanny.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Thanks. We're looking at only staying until 2014 anyway then going back to UK which is when my eldest is due to start school (sept 2014). So hopefully school fees won't become an issue. Just got the minefield of hiring a nanny now


----------

